# Trivia 10/12



## luckytrim (Oct 12, 2018)

trivia 10/12
DID YOU KNOW...
The pyramids were as old to the Romans as the Romans are to  us.


1. Many people have heard about "Feng Shui", but what is it,  exactly ?
2. Do you recall the first names of the TV duo, 'Cagney &  Lacey' ?
3. What was the stage name of Louis Burton Lindley, Jr., who  had prominent
roles in "Dr. Strangelove" (1964) and "Blazing Saddles"  (1974)?
 (Hint; Name is suggestive of "Not much  there"...)
4. In Japan, members of what profession live in traditional  areas called
"hanamachi" within houses called "okiya"?
5. When translated into English, which composers name is  literally Joe 
Green?
6.  Which of the following might you expect to serve in the  SECOND course of 
a seven-course culinary extravaganza?
  a. - Melon sorbet
  b. - Sweetmeat amuse-bouche
  c. - Salad
  d. - Shrimp bisque
7.  In Roman Catholicism, what does it mean when the Pope is  speaking "ex 
cathedra"?
8. Can you tell me where you would be most likely to find a  fontanel?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Award-Winning actor / Director Robert Redford was bedridden  with Polio at 
age eleven.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The Chinese art of placement
(Historically, feng shui was widely used to orient  buildings...)
2.  Mary Beth and Christine
3.  Slim Pickens
4. Geisha
5.  Giuseppe Verdi
6. - d
7.  He's representing the entire church
8.  On your newborn's head

TRUTH !!
Mr. Redford's polio was a mild case, but he was bedridden for  months.


----------

